# News of a new Breville machine



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me posting a link to another forum - but I regard this as very significant and exciting news:

http://www.coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/brevilledualboiler

I reckon that if this comes to the UK it should be around the £900 - £1,000 mark, and will give the E61 machines a run for their money!

I just hope that the hype about professional barista involvement in the spec and design proves true - knowing the strength of the coffee community in Australia I would think that it has got to be.

Could this be the home enthusiasts' espresso machine moving into the 21st century?


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Certainly looks the part, nicely industrial/commercial but without looking clunky. I just wonder whether the Breville brand name can support a c.£1000 price tag in the UK?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks like a fantastic machine, and it is interesting to see what a mass-market manufacturer can do designing a machine from scratch with input from people who know what they are doing. It helps that Australia has a very sophisticated coffee culture. Unfortunately, Breville is synonymous with toasted sandwich makers for most people in the UK, but I don't think that would put off serious domestic baristas. And if you weren't serious, you wouldn't consider spending a grand on a coffee machine in the first place.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

RoloD said:


> Unfortunately, Breville is synonymous with toasted sandwich makers for most people in the UK, but I don't think that would put off serious domestic baristas.


Could be Breville's chance to be the new Skoda!


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting, but so far my planned budget for the next machine is more like 500 so don't think ill be going the breville route (likely a fracino or used d90.) Also aren't breville machines branded as dualit in the uk?

Sent from my Sapphire/dream using Tapatalk


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like there has been some serious thought put into the design of that puppy, another one to consider when the great kitchen rebuild takes place next autumn. Though having said that, my morning routine with the Silvia / Mazzer Royal combo is in such a sweet groove at the moment I`m not envisioning a change anytime soon.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like a well thought out piece of kit. Wish it wasn't made by Breville







I'll watch to see what the reviews come out like


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I might sell my snowboard & accessories!

What similarly priced competition exists out there today for this new Breville??


----------



## Slamswife (May 27, 2011)

Hi All

Had the opportunity to have a play with this machine last weekend at CafeBiz 2011 in Melbourne. Very nice. Should be released in Australia some time in July and retail for just under Aus$1500. Breville Australia also have a brilliant new grinder which is extremely popular. Not scheduled for release by Breville in the UK which is a shame as I hoped to order one as a gift.


----------



## hermeneut (Jun 1, 2011)

Slamswife said:


> Hi All
> 
> Had the opportunity to have a play with this machine last weekend at CafeBiz 2011 in Melbourne. Very nice. Should be released in Australia some time in July and retail for just under Aus$1500. Breville Australia also have a brilliant new grinder which is extremely popular. Not scheduled for release by Breville in the UK which is a shame as I hoped to order one as a gift.


Do we know if this Breville BES900 is launching in the UK? If as good as suggested, this solves a big problem for me: I want an Izzo Alex Duetto but my wife doesn't. The ability to go manual or auto, with those high-end features, could work.


----------



## Slamswife (May 27, 2011)

hermeneut said:


> Do we know if this Breville BES900 is launching in the UK? If as good as suggested, this solves a big problem for me: I want an Izzo Alex Duetto but my wife doesn't. The ability to go manual or auto, with those high-end features, could work.


Latest from Australia....expected to launch here end July/early August. Will also be available in the US but heard nothing about the UK. Shame if it is not going to be distributed there but, as I mentioned previously, they have no plans for UK release of their latest grinder so not able to help on that score. Don't blame you for wanting an Alex.....I love mine in spite of the very hefty price tag downunder.


----------



## Dave Gubbin (Jan 10, 2013)

If the Dual Boiler and Smart Grinder was to come to the UK under a new brand name, who should sell it? Which coffee specialists I mean.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks as though there has been a release here under the Breville Group's 'Sage' brand and with Heston Blumenthal attached to it (and across the range). Not sure if it's the same machine, but it certainly looks almost identical:

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/17962/Sage-Barista-Express


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It isn't the same - that one has an inbuilt grinder so isn't the same model and (as far as I know) doesn't have two boilers.


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, you're right.

A bit more digging... the machine has been rebranded as 'Gastroback' and snappily named the 'Design Espresso Advanced Control' in Europe.

http://www.gastroback.cz/en/products/details/244/50/espresso-/-kaffee-/-milchschaum/espresso-&-kaffeemaschinen/design-espresso-maschine-advanced-control.html

http://www.amazon.de/Gastroback-42636-Espresso-Advanced-Control/dp/B007WR3OXO


----------

